# Mash my bitch up.



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you think of mash-up remixes?  Some of them can be fun, not all work brlliantly.......

Nirvana vs. Destiny's child

The Beatles

Kanya West/ Beethoven

Beastie Boys vs. Axel F

Linkin Park vs. Britney


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

Kanye West should not be mentioned with the greatest of Beethoven.


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Kanye West should not be mentioned with the greatest of Beethoven.



I hear that. It's not really beethoven anyway, being that funky 70's version of the 5th. So, technically it's a remix of a remix of a remix?


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear that. It's not really beethoven anyway, being that funky 70's version of the 5th. So, technically it's a remix of a remix of a remix?


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

fufu said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Kanya West/ Beethoven
> [/URL]



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
I'll fucking kill you. How dare you insult the lovely Ludwig Van, by mixing his beautiful music with a fucking rapper. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

I'll fuckign kill you!
I'll fucking kill you!


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> I'll fucking kill you. How dare you insult the lovely Ludwig Van, by mixing his beautiful music with a fucking rapper. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I'll fuckign kill you!
> I'll fucking kill you!



Quick, spark it up......deep breath...inhale.....now blow the smoke out......relax.  Yes you can feel the nice relaxing haze......the anger is leaving you now......relax........



Phew......that was close...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Quick, spark it up......deep breath...inhale.....now blow the smoke out......relax.  Yes you can feel the nice relaxing haze......the anger is leaving you now......relax........
> 
> 
> 
> Phew......that was close...



woooo  woooo woooo


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *woooo  woooo woooo*




 Sound of da police??????


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 8, 2007)

That Beastie Boys one is pretty good.


----------



## goandykid (Feb 8, 2007)

Soem are good. Jay-z and linkin park I liked alot.

I liked the name of this thread even better. I still remember the first time I saw the Smack my bitch up video.


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Soem are good. Jay-z and linkin park I liked alot.
> 
> I liked the name of this thread even better. I still remember the first time I saw the Smack my bitch up video.



And you came in thinking about wife beating......





......and that smack my bitch up video is brilliant.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

I made a mix the other day it was with Gorrillaz Clint Eastwood and Tool's Harry Manback, I call it Dirty Harry Manback, I'll name the how mix Gorrillaz with Tool's....


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

goob said:


>


----------



## ABCs (Feb 8, 2007)

Mash ups are a quick way for two or more artists to pawn off either a dying song or to keep a song slowly dying alive. Some catch on, some don't. They aren't musically brilliant pieces of work, but they are interesting to hear.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2007)

Q-Unit. Brilliant.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Mash ups are a quick way for two or more artists to pawn off either a dying song or to keep a song slowly dying alive. Some catch on, some don't. They aren't musically brilliant pieces of work, but they are interesting to hear.


Some of them are brilliant....


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



So my disapointment and anger makes you happy....


----------



## Focus (Feb 9, 2007)

The Linkin Park/Spears splice sounded quite good I might add... not too shabby. Had a flow to it, I liked it!


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a boot-leg compoliation mix album series out there called
'2many dj's' which mixes bizarre stuff like Dolly Parton vs. Royksopp etc. in a continuous 30 track mix. It's the ultimate party album cos it's so eclectic, inspired and funky.  Also, 'Do Androids dream' on mowax label is pretty class too, but a bit more leftfield.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty good mash up considering the songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P-VRAMD0-A


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

goob said:


> So my disapointment and anger makes you happy....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

Another decent mash-up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8ULssE9drU


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Pretty good mash up considering the songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P-VRAMD0-A



Great riff from Franz ferdinand on that one.....

For Rocky fans


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone wishing to try their hand at this, grab some of the following software:

Audio editor:Audacity (free)
Soundforge
Wavelab
For cutting up loops, adding effects, polishing final mixes etc. etc.

Audio sequencers:
Acid demo version(free)
Ableton live Outstanding
Reason & rewire (excellent combo - great virtual synths, drum sequencer, loop players, samplers etc)
Note, the really good stuff is'nt free, but could be, if you know what I mean...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I made a mix the other day it was with Gorrillaz Clint Eastwood and Tool's Harry Manback, I call it Dirty Harry Manback, I'll name the how mix Gorrillaz with Tool's....



Post that shit!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Anyone wishing to try their hand at this, grab some of the following software:
> 
> Audio editor:Audacity (free)
> Soundforge
> ...


Nice, thanks!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z11B9L2awVA

Hahahahahahahha!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWUaQVZHzyI


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z11B9L2awVA
> 
> Hahahahahahahha!




HAHA that was great.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

This is awesome!
Beastie Boys / Bloodhound Gang Mash Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MuurcIUR58


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGnYw-OuCnI
Hey Ya! Charlie Brown Style


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z11B9L2awVA
> 
> Hahahahahahahha!



hahahahhahaha, I remember that, fucking awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moutUEfqUQ4
George W Bush - American Idiot


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNWCclOqUHw
prodigy vs white stripes (mash-up video)

This one was pretty cool.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1qihwMN0JM
Toy Story Requiem for a Dream


Hahahhahahahahha!  Lawl Lawl!


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2007)

This one had me in bits.....could'nt be two more different styles/ attitudes.

There's something very wrong on this one


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Kanye West is going to be using a mozart song for one of his next tracks I hear.


----------

